# The long-awaited new album from Paris is finally here!



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 19, 2009)

​YouTube - Paris Hilton - Platinum Blonde (Official Sneak Preview)HQ


----------



## white page (Aug 19, 2009)

mg: And I thought you were talking about a classy photo album of Paris, Paris as in Capital of France


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 19, 2009)

Paris Hilton must be very proud to have a whole city named after her...


----------



## white page (Aug 19, 2009)

:rofl:  :2thumbs: good one Dr Baxter !


----------



## Andy (Aug 19, 2009)

Owwww My ears!


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 19, 2009)

:lol:  yes indeed, I made the mistake of clicking on that link too


----------



## Andy (Aug 19, 2009)

lol Yeah and to make things worse, there are two of her there!


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 19, 2009)

:lol:  Yes, one's bad enough.  But at least Nicole Ritchie isn't on the cover too.


----------



## white page (Aug 19, 2009)

STP said:


> lol Yeah and to make things worse, there are two of her there!



OMG now they are cloning these!


----------



## NicNak (Aug 19, 2009)

I guess I am lucky now that the video is removed from youtube.

It says 





> This video has been removed due to terms of use violation



When I saw Paris - Platinum Blonde  I thought she was doing covers of this band!  :lol:

I picked one best suited to your reactions to the Paris song :lol:  Since the song seemed to bring you all to tears, in a  bad way.  Eyes and ears burning etc. lol

YouTube - PLATINUM BLONDE - Crying Over You


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaTygEnJxe4&feature=related


----------



## Andy (Aug 19, 2009)

white page said:


> OMG now they are cloning these!


WELL. It's happened the world is finally coming to an end...er it better be if that's true!:crazy:

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

I thought Paris was doing a Platinum Blonde song when I read the title.  Platinum Blonde was one of my first tapes I bought!


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 19, 2009)

> Platinum Blonde was one of my first tapes I bought!



  One of the first tapes I ever owned too STP, along with Loverboy. :blush:


----------



## Andy (Aug 19, 2009)

LOVERBOY! Pahahahahaha:funny: 
Just bugging you. I think one of the next ones was Milli Vanilli lol


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 19, 2009)

:lol:  Yes, and I'll shamelessly admit to still listening to Loverboy when I'm feeling a little nostalgic.  (but you're definitely on your own where Milli Vanelli is concerned - that's all YOU  )


----------



## Andy (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah I listen to some old stuff too.:blush:  
lol Milli Vanilli- Hello? Do we not know I am messed up???:crazy: I have an excuse. MV Was my rebellious stage. lol


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 19, 2009)

> This video has been removed due to terms of use violation



1. That's utter nonsense. What terms of use violation? It's a 45 second clip from the song, not even the whole song. Totally bogus.

2. The reality is that there were probably way too many clicks on that Youtube page just because it's Paris Hilton.


----------



## why (Aug 19, 2009)

I remember a friend of mine was in love with Platinum Blonde. I went to a concert with her. Damn, wouldn't you know, it ended up being the ONLY concert I had front row seats to!
Actually, I quite like a couple of their songs.


----------



## Andy (Aug 19, 2009)

Front row seats, nice! So you got a really good look at the platinum hair then?

I think I would still like the same songs that I liked before to.  I have all my old tapes here somewhere, I'm sure I still have that one.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 19, 2009)

STP said:


> Yeah I listen to some old stuff too.:blush:
> lol Milli Vanilli- Hello? Do we not know I am messed up???:crazy: I have an excuse. MV Was my rebellious stage. lol




It is ok STP, we can both go sit in the corner.  I am guilty too :blush:  I had their cassette too.  It was a soundtrack to one of my best summers.




YouTube - Milli Vanilli- Girl, I'm gonna Miss You


----------



## Andy (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL OMG! How funny(the video).  That's how I remember MV too. A certain time in my life,surprisingly enough, mine sucked. 

Yours sounds interesting though. Gotta love music that takes you back to good memories.:goodjob:

JAZZEY:

I hope you didn't think I was seriously laughing at you for the Loverboy thing I was just goofing. (I just have to check, you KWIM)

---------- Post added at 10:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

Dr. Baxter, That's weird about the video. Just Blame it on the Rain.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 20, 2009)

STP said:


> Dr. Baxter, That's weird about the video. Just Blame it on the Rain.




:lol:



YouTube - Milli Vanilli - Blame It On The Rain


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 20, 2009)

Stop hijacking my thread with no talent people like Milli Vanilli!


----------



## NicNak (Aug 20, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Stop hijacking my thread with no talent people like Milli Vanilli!




.....and Paris Hilton is talented


----------



## Andy (Aug 20, 2009)

:teehee: Oh come on! I'm sure "rocked out" to Milli Vanilli. You probably even had dreads. It's okay, we won't judge. :support:


----------

